# Charging Issues



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

This issue has been repeated twice.

Went to bed and put the Bionic on the charger. You can see the icon change from regular to charging. But, when I wake up several hours later, it still appears to be charging and when I take it off the charger it only has gone up to 60%.

Anyone else having this issue ?

Shouldn't the LED indicator light up to show its charging like it did on the TBolt ?


----------



## Tornlogic (Aug 29, 2011)

There doesn't seem to be a charge indicator other than what the OS reports.
You can try clearing battery stats to see if that kicks your phone into charging the battery to an actual full state.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I was curious about the led not lighting up to indicate charge as well. It starts flashing when battery is about deaf bit not while charging. Have to actually look at screen to make sure its working.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rexboe (Jul 12, 2011)

I think you have to use the charger that came with the bionic. I have read other post of people having this issue and not using the charger that came with it. Hope this helps


----------



## NattyBee (Jun 26, 2011)

rexboe said:


> I think you have to use the charger that came with the bionic. I have read other post of people having this issue and not using the charger that came with it. Hope this helps


I have had no issue using the charger that came eith my ThunderBolt....and occasionally I use a 9ft generic cable with my moto charger...also without issue....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffason (Aug 9, 2011)

i think the moto charger is ~0.8 amp... i've had issues charging my bionic on anything less than that. i have some other branded 1.0 amp chargers that work perfectly, though.


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

jeffason said:


> i think the moto charger is ~0.8 amp... i've had issues charging my bionic on anything less than that. i have some other branded 1.0 amp chargers that work perfectly, though.


I always assume this was an amperage issue. I know I have a .8 extra one from my non-color nook. Its small too which is nice

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LrdAnkh (Sep 7, 2011)

If you are charging via the computer it will take forever, wall charger is faster.


----------

